# A List of the WCF Assembly of Divines



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 25, 2004)

I looked all over the net for a list of the memebers of the WCF Assembly and could not find one, so, I made one up:

http://www.apuritansmind.com/Creeds/WestminsterConfession/AssemblyMembers.htm

enjoy.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 25, 2004)

139 Divines!
Excellent Matt.


----------



## BrianLanier (Apr 25, 2004)

Excellent!!!!!

I have also looked everywhere for a complete list like that. Great job!


----------



## kceaster (Apr 26, 2004)

CRTA has a work online by Hetherington on the History of the Westminister Assembly. They are all listed in that document.

Sorry, I wish I had known of your search earlier.

KC


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for that KC.

Its Ok. The more I have at APM the more I do not have to go anywhere else for things I need to download.

[Edited on 4-26-2004 by webmaster]


----------



## wsw201 (Apr 26, 2004)

What would really be neat is a brief bio on each one; ie: who were the Erastians, Independents, Presbyterians, inconsistent Theonomists  etc., etc. (like you don't have enough things to do :bs2: ).

[Edited on 4-26-2004 by wsw201]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 26, 2004)

I have part of tht info on my chart on the English Puritans.

Maybe I will do one just on the Assembly....as if I did not have enough to do! :bisou:


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 26, 2004)

[quote:0e2f55a256][i:0e2f55a256]Originally posted by wsw201[/i:0e2f55a256]
What would really be neat is a brief bio on each one; ie: who were the Erastians, Independents, Presbyterians, inconsistent Theonomists  etc., etc. (like you don't have enough things to do :bs2: ).

[Edited on 4-26-2004 by wsw201] [/quote:0e2f55a256]

Will Barker has a good book doing exactly that for 54 Puritans - mostly divines. It is called &quot;Puritan Profiles.&quot;


----------

